# Loser broadcasts his life 24/7 via webcam



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

He's still more over than Tensai


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

What the hell :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't understand why someone would do this.
I don't understand why anyone would watch.

What the fuck is wrong with our species>


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Once he had a seizure on the cam, the viewers called an ambulance to his house and his life was (barely) saved. He wouldn't have survived if he didn't do this streaming thing.

And I do believe he still masturbates on the cam quite often. Don't ask how I know that, but I do. :curry2


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

This is disturbing


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

"Yes, I have a few fans; I have about 125 regular viewers and 500 fans on Facebook. When I masturbated, though, I had over 1,000 viewers."

U wot m8.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What the fuck, that guy is naked fpalm

What de fuck :booklel


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

what a loser, op sure knows every loser in town


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I clicked on the stream to see if he changed position and he was rubbing his nipple,fucking hell >.>


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

...why tho


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

What the motherfuck did i just watch?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

alchecho said:


> What the motherfuck did i just watch?


I clicked on the link like an idiot & was taken to a video of a guy with his shirt off on the computer. :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is hilarious, started laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:booklel


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I clicked the link.






I wouldn't have called an ambulance for his dumb ass.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

URL ends in FI

Finland has FI in it

Moxley is from Finland

Moxley is from Finland which has FI in the name

Moxley is confirmed dude on camera


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I started losing it after the logo.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The site tried to sell my electronic cigarettes

I think that says loads


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

looks like a wrestling fan


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol I clicked the link and the dude is half naked at the computer listening to menacing music and brooding in his kitchen.

Now he's listening to something more upbeat but only has 1 hand above the table.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

i aint going to click the link so leave updates what this man of action is doing once in a hour plz


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

I clicked on the link and bro wasn't wearing a shirt and showed off his salami nips and hairy chest.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm waiting for something exciting to happen. He's still just sitting there half naked.

DO SOMETHING


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

So ladies of wrestlingforum. Who wants to bid first on that sweet piece of man candy?:cena5


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I must say that picture below the clock is class.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude's listening to Stan and is butt naked.

Saddest visual ever.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Allur said:


> Once he had a seizure on the cam, the viewers called an ambulance to his house and his life was (barely) saved. He wouldn't have survived if he didn't do this streaming thing.
> 
> And I do believe he still masturbates on the cam quite often. Don't ask how I know that, but I do. :curry2


had no idea that this is the same guy. well, lucky for him people watched it at the time. 




Baines On Toast said:


> URL ends in FI
> 
> Finland has FI in it
> 
> ...


... :no:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I clicked for fun and the guy comes out of the shower showing his ass and penis like no biggie fpalm 

Weird ass mutha fucka! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does this guy leave the house or what? :lol


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

just an empty seat and Justin Timberlake playing. THIS IS SCARY AS FUCK


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

He's listening to cry me a river but he isn't in the chair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol indeed..some weird creepy shit especially at late hours! lol

where's this guy from?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Time in Finland is 8:50 AM, I wonder if he's taking us to work.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

this is weirdly captivating


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

He is back and breathing heavily into his microphone.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

nasty noises


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I love him. Greatest show ever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oddly enough.....i find this amusing...i must not have much in my life going on right now :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

There are some sick people out there. Both him and those who watch it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL imagine if someone chats with him and posts a link to this site that says "loser broadcasts his life" :lol

Poor bastard.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't hear the audio unk3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ he puts it on mute sometimes when he's on the phone talking lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> ^ he puts it on mute sometimes when he's on the phone talking lol


Yeah I left the tab open and shat myself when I heard the sounds coming out from my speakers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Yeah I left the tab open and shat myself when I heard the sounds coming out from my speakers.


^ LMFAO!!!! :lmao


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

I clicked back on the tab, bro started jerkin' it I was like "What the Fuck"

:lel


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I clicked it...

_"I'm just holding my balls now...sometimes I grab my dick"_

:lmao










aaaaaaaaand close tab.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is pathetic..yet i can't stop watching!!! :woolcock :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Why? People are watching and giving updates here, what the actual fuck!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ LMFAO HOLY FUCK I JUST SPILLED MY SODA AFTER READING THAT


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Why? People are watching and giving updates here, what the actual fuck!


We want the sausage.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I am in the chat room right now, everybody is encouraging him to beat off.

Will be leaving if/when that happens but right now he's just muttering to himself and occasionally clearing his throat.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

ROTFL someone just entered the chat with my forum nickname









Well played son. Should have thought of that by myself.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

RM Dandy you are cheeky mate, I swear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ lol at the "We Want Sausage!" :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SOR said:


> RM Dandy you are cheeky mate, I swear.


:HA I guess the attitude + the nickname made that obvious.

COME ON MASTURBATE


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

The chat has been overtaken by WFers.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

LOLOLOLOLOJSSJ got banned for spamming "TNA" which is, apparently, a "fetish word" :maury

GOAT chatroom.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> LOLOLOLOLOJSSJ got banned for spamming "TNA" which is, apparently, a "fetish word" :maury
> 
> GOAT chatroom.


Not even Ari likes TNA.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Someone please tell the bald guy that, in order to masturbate, you have to stroke it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ARI vs. WWE / TNA! lol

ARI vs. Wrestlingforum! :lol


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Update:

Ari is currently making lunch. I am captivated.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SOR said:


> Update:
> 
> Ari is currently making lunch. I am captivated.


Good lord that's hideous to say the least :lmao

WHY THE FUCK IS HE ZOOMING IN :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SOR said:


> Update:
> 
> *Ari is currently making lunch. I am captivated*.












I guess that ^ equals ratings?!? :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

OH GOD NO

WHY DID YOU STAND UP WITHOUT ANY PRIOR NOTICE

HOW AM I GOING TO HAVE BREAKFAST NOW


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

OH GOD HE'S NAKED


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

=

RATINGS


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

His penis is really small, like an inch or two (No ****)


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Gotta get dem carbs in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> =
> 
> RATINGS


Crack Kills!! :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

<silli> once ari had huge fight with them cause he couldnt have enough cookies

<silli> he stopped taking his medicin

:lmao


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Ari is currently going back for a third Breakfast/Lunch.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

He's eating his booger live on camera.

GOAT.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> He's eating his booger live on camera.
> 
> GOAT.


 No fucks given by Ari.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So this is like the gross version of the Truman Show?


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL he has a warning that 'I may masturbate or *have sex* online'

Yeah, how many times that has happened? :lmao

And why is he naked? for the ratings? :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SOR said:


> No fucks given by Ari.


If there's a thing which summarizes "I don't give a fuck", that's Ari.

Meanwhile, 2 WF users getting banned for swearing :lmao


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I got banned for posting, "Is this ***** gonna fap?"


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SOR and AriGOAT just had a conversation :lmao

'the hell.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I asked him who was on the phone, he said it was his nurse.

Biggest celebrity encounter I've had this year.

Edit: Ari shilling his wares right now. Apparently he has an app for sale.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

[09:14] <SOR> Ari, you and I have the same keyboard. Can I get a re tweet?

:lmao

I'm done.

:done


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

I bet he got more viewers than TNA.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

this man is the one true one man band, his show is still around 53 percent better than what one might see on modern television, he handles the ratings and the viewers with sheer nude charisma and occasional ass showing


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

This is actually really easy to get addicted to, he isn't doing anything but the thought that he MIGHT keeps me tuned.

Also the Wfers goating it up in the chat.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

How fucked up would it be if all of a sudden he just had a seizure on the stream?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My net too slow to load this shit, but lolz, I guess.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

What always disturbs me about this guy is the nakedness, I mean, why naked?


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> What always disturbs me about this guy is the nakedness, I mean, why naked?


Dem ratings. Sex sells... :woolcock


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

FourWinds said:


> So ladies of wrestlingforum. Who wants to bid first on that sweet piece of man candy?:cena5


How could anyone say no? He's the most interesting man of 2014.

One could say he's GOAT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That guy is still better than the OP, which is just another HEELKris alt.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Worst spent 7 seconds of my life.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Every time I've checked on this he's just been sat at his computer barely moving, like some kind of odd chubby sloth creature. Yet I keep checking back in anyway.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Every time I've checked on this he's just been sat at his computer barely moving, like some kind of odd chubby sloth creature. Yet I keep checking back in anyway.


He said before that he masturbates at 2-3 AM Finnish time if that's of any interest to you.










4 PM and this dude is SLEEPING. I want his life.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was going to be an asshole in the chat and tell him how pathetic this is before realizing I'm home alone, attempting to antagonize a fat guy sleeping live on the internet. 

My life is just as shitty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SOR said:


> He said before that he masturbates at 2-3 AM Finnish time if that's of any interest to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao when i grow up i want to be like him


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

dream big Chan...dream big


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Seriously that picture of him with the sunglasses on needs to be a smiley.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ yeah it's like a smiley lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

aaawwwwhh shucky ducky quack quack dawg


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's dancing in his chair










He's already getting more excercise than my lazy ass!! :lol


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

My shitty attempt o-o


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you know whats sadder than this ugly fuck broadcasting himself naked? you blokes watching him.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rush said:


> you know whats sadder than this ugly fuck broadcasting himself naked? you blokes watching him.


So why don't you go back to your superior lifestyle and stop complaining?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

See Vince, this is how you do an internet network :maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fat man's sloppy lifestyle = RATINGS!!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

This man is a legend, imo.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm watching him sleep now.. Interesting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Karma101 said:


> So why don't you go back to your superior lifestyle and stop complaining?


Don't worry i will. You're a sad lonely bloke, when are you going to be lifecasting?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Does this guy even _own_ clothes, just out of curiousity?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Does this guy even _own_ clothes, just out of curiousity?


He sold them probably online to fund that CYBERSPACE cause! :gabby


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

:HA Have sex? Yeah, right.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Clicked the link, saw him sleeping....naked. No thanks


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

How does one have sex online?


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

It's fitting that his banner looks like a World of Warcraft game. This guy is peak nerd.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, right now he's sleeping naked


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> :HA Have sex? Yeah, right.


He did, there are videos around.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

RM Dandy said:


> He did, there are videos around.


Its like Idaho

Its said that they exist but no one has really seen it

only in this case its terror and disgust instead of disinterest


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just clicked on his page, he's watching PORN :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

hes watching porn..... my god


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

He is watching some adult movie when I streamed it..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I can't believe that I'm watching this.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh shit he is drinking his coffee!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta admit he is multi-talented..drinks coffee in one hand..and jerks off in the other :lol


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Playing boheamian rhapsody now.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Does he ever do anything?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting choice of music...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Does he ever do anything?


He's having sex with a pretty blonde girl atm.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

What if we was watching, and he got robbed?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Does he ever do anything?


^ Yes. 

Eat. Fart. Poop. Check Chat Line. Sleep. 

Repeat.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

He's currently sleeping. 

Sounds like him beating off is the highlight of each day. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ari's a legend in his own mind...then again he has his worshippers and people tune in for the jerking off sessions which = Ratings :lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

whatever floats your boat.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

pretty sure this is what bane was talking about with the "next era of western civilization" line


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I like this guy although I don't understand how he can just sit around all day. I thought maybe he worked part time but it's 10:55 AM and he's just hanging out, yawning and drinking his morning coffee.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

He's dressed, finally.

GOAT.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

So the guy knows how to draw ratings... Jerking off is the answer. You hear that Vince? Jerking off!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rush said:


> Don't worry i will. You're a sad lonely bloke, when are you going to be lifecasting?


Nothing much more sad than calling someone else sad and lonely over the internet when you know nothing about them. GG


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


> :HA Have sex? Yeah, right.


:clap Would rep, but I have to spread around.

I clicked for curiosity. Saw a naked dude in a chair. Left immediately. Washed by eyes out with water. I can't see how people can just watch this.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Clicked on again and he was blasting some badass Rammstein.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He's watching porn right now WTF!? :lmao


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

I think he might be about to jerk off..Ewww...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Not that I'm interested, but does that dude ever leave his house?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


> Not that I'm interested, but does that dude ever leave his house?


Honestly, I check in whenever I remember just to see what he's doing and he's always sitting around naked at the computer or sleeping.

Kind of feel bad for him. He must be lonely and I can't imagine hanging out at the computer all day is entertaining.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

no offense, but i kind of feel bad for anyone doing regular or periodic checkups on this guy.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Basicly you guys right now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ LOL

He's asleep ...they must have bored the shit outta him :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Supposedly this video it's him filming young underage kids


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He fell asleep jacking off at the computer. Yeeeeep. Loser.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For those who can't wait to see him jack off lmfao look at 1:22 :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Hahaha!

Dude, he snores like hell!
He has this classic
"_ch..chrr..chrrrr...chhhrr....*CHRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_" style.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

This dude has been knocked out for a while


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Are you people honestly watching him :lmao

Or do you just pop in randomly ?


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

nikola123 said:


> Are you people honestly watching him :lmao
> 
> Or do you just pop in randomly ?


I have just popped in randomly as I was bored out of my head. I don't know who could watch him all day.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

He's still out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

is there a girl version of this :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I just went on it, dude looks like a knocked out hairless bear. :ti


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Holy shit he is sleeping naked and showing his huge ass


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

this guy is a living legend
Aww, he is sleeping :grande


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

SOR said:


> I like this guy although I don't understand how he can just sit around all day. I thought maybe he worked part time but it's 10:55 AM and he's just hanging out, yawning and drinking his morning coffee.


he's on disability pension, that's why he can sit around doing practically nothing all day.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

dude is watching porn and isn't even masturbating

:ti


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> He's asleep ...they must have bored the shit outta him :lol


fell asleep jacking off

:ti


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

dude is jacking off

:bosh


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST TURN ON? 

IS HE- NOOOOO.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He's sleeping now..

Fell asleep jerking? damn

EDIT: Nope, he's suddenly awake..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He has a blanket with pictures of himself.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

This fat fuck is still asleep


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

He's awake now, heavily coughing into his hand. Just what a germaphobe such as myself just loves to see.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck the World Cup and the next WWE PPV. This is where it's at!
He's now naked sitting in front of his computer. He's online...
Maybe he posts something right now on this forum :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the best thread on this forum! :


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Fuck the World Cup and the next WWE PPV. This is where it's at!
> He's now naked sitting in front of his computer. He's online...
> Maybe he posts something right now on this forum :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


He just posted!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/35658537-post169.html


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> is there a girl version of this :lol


yeah there's a girl in this one http://reallifecam.com/en/view/03_1


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Shady Chris said:


> yeah there's a girl in this one http://reallifecam.com/en/view/03_1


There are more people doing this? dafuq?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

nobody is home to amuse and enertain me. i ordered pizza for nothing


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

DualShock said:


> Fuck the World Cup and the next WWE PPV. This is where it's at!
> He's now naked sitting in front of his computer. He's online...
> Maybe he posts something right now on this forum :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Must be a repeat. I saw the same episode two days ago.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If I was watching that and somebody came to my room, I'd switch to porn. That would be easier to explain.

I know, old Youtube comment joke. It fits here perfectly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shady Chris said:


> yeah there's a girl in this one http://reallifecam.com/en/view/03_1


holy crap that girl is actually quite hot!!! 

im shocked that people let strangers into their lives like this! :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> holy crap that girl is actually quite hot!!!
> 
> im shocked that people let strangers into their lives like this! :lmao


I imagine they must be pretty well payed for that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


> I imagine they must be pretty well payed for that.


true :lol


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhahauhauhauhauahuahuahuaahuahuahuahuahuauaqhuahuahuahuahah I click the link again and I see the huge arse cheeks staring at me to find the guy completely nude sleeping on his couch..... you people give me a laugh every time.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Shady Chris said:


> yeah there's a girl in this one http://reallifecam.com/en/view/03_1


Name?? And is she hot?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ There's different channels you can view people there on lol

And as for that fat turd Ari..he's like a big fat bear, all he does is sleep! :lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

In all seriousness I kinda feel bad for this guy.

Don't get me wrong I find this shit hilarious as well, but if he's pretty much in his place 24/7 - sheesh, stir crazy.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

This shit made me depressed
Because I am pretty sure I will be like him when I turn 40


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

Why is he always naked? LOL


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

He's asleep (Naked) currently.

Time in Finland: 2:07 PM.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Reminds me of


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

The Manowarrior said:


> Reminds me of


Not so far off:


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

I honestly feel bad for the man and hope better things come his way.....

Anyway one question has the guy ever went off the camera at all? He's either sleeping or on his computer. It's like how does this dude get money to survive? I mean he must work some kind of job or something or maybe he's on disability?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

cokecan567 said:


> I honestly feel bad for the man and hope better things come his way.....
> 
> Anyway one question has the guy ever went off the camera at all? He's either sleeping or on his computer. It's like how does this dude get money to survive? I mean he must work some kind of job or something or maybe he's on disability?


Allegedly he's on disability although I haven't seen or heard anything that resembles a disability from his camera. He walks around fine from what I've seen and doesn't seem to have issues typing or using the computer or anything.

Is he fat enough that he's disabled?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ supposedly he sufferes seizures..i dont know details though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kinda funny seeing him dance lol but least he's getting some excercise finally :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

SOR said:


> Allegedly he's on disability although I haven't seen or heard anything that resembles a disability from his camera. He walks around fine from what I've seen and *doesn't seem to have issues typing or using the computer* or anything.
> 
> Is he fat enough that he's disabled?


Though that's the only thing I've seen him do. Well, that and sleeping.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I wanna see him jerk off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


> Though that's the only thing I've seen him do. Well, that and sleeping.


he sleeps like 16 hours a day :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

It's empty now, he might be taking a S**t, wonder if any ghosts will appear.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> ^ supposedly he sufferes seizures..i dont know details though.


Surely there are ways around that though. I used to be neighbours with a woman who got really bad seizures (It eventually ended up killing her actually) but she still worked part time and went outside just had to take medication.

Odds are this dude is just lazy.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Why the fuck does he have blood on his head?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark_Show-Off96 said:


> Why the fuck does he have blood on his head?


i think from seizures or falls he took from them?

here's a video of him when he was out of it..some people online called 911 supposedly..he's on the far bottom right on the floor


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

tombstone_taker said:


> not sure why ya'll laughing so much. this probably is what many of you do in a daily basis, except that you don't stream it live on the internet.


I'll admit to sitting around on the computer occasionally but I work plus I'm not overweight and I do more than just eat, sleep and jerk off.

A majority of the population do more than this dude in the first 2 hours of the day.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> i think from seizures or falls he took from them?
> 
> here's a video of him when he was out of it..some people online called 911 supposedly..he's on the far bottom right on the floor


i'm surprised he was wearing clothes when that happened. would have been hilarious if the paramedics came into the house and found him laying naked on the floor.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

Anyone interested in seeing me broadcast my life on the internet 24/7?


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Dib said:


> Anyone interested in seeing me broadcast my life on the internet 24/7?


I'd pay you to do stunts.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Dib said:


> Anyone interested in seeing me broadcast my life on the internet 24/7?


Nah, you won't be as entertaining.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

http://cybermanshow.fi/

he's watching porn now :lol


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Why are you so into this dude Chan,it aint healthy boy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> Why are you so into this dude Chan,it aint healthy boy


yeah i need to stop peeping into this cyberbastard's life...i'm out! :mcgee1


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Am I the only person picking up an Arn Anderson vibe?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

It's nice to know 2 weeks later that our boy is doing the same thing as always.

Just clicked and it's just him at his computer, naked.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

SOR said:


> It's nice to know 2 weeks later that our boy is doing the same thing as always.
> 
> Just clicked and it's just him at his computer, naked.


He's been doing the same thing for 4 years apparently.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> He's still more over than Tensai


:lmao:lmao:lmao8*D That was dang funny!!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Sleeping in the nude, letting it all hang out right in the camera.... WHY DID I CLICK!!!

WHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

JasonLives said:


> Sleeping in the nude, letting it all hang out right in the camera.... WHY DID I CLICK!!!
> 
> WHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


7 hours later he's still sleeping with his junk out.

My eyes...


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FUCK

This was the first time I checked it out, and he's sleeping nude. :wall


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Nude = ratings.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Λ Dandy Λ;36480170 said:


> Nude = ratings.


LMFAO :ti 

Damn....

Well i've never seen a thread like this in my entire life...chaulk it up for one OP....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> *looks like a wrestling fan*


 lmfao :maury


I like this girl though..little slim petite on the first link is banging (Y)

http://reallifecam.com/en/view/03_1


----------

